# Your weight on your driver's license



## Paul (Feb 3, 2007)

Since here in Manitoba they do not require our weight all I can state is that I would be honest and put my correct weight on my driver's license. LOL

How honest are you with the weight included on your driver's license?


----------



## Tooz (Feb 3, 2007)

They don't do that in New York.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 3, 2007)

They do here in Ohio. For a very long time I left it at 150.... A few years ago I changed it to 200... still about 40 pounds low. I hate that they have the weight on there to begin with, but I just can't bring myself to put the real weight on there. I know it's ridiculous and most people don't have my license in their hand long enough to really see it... it's just a mental thing. Unless I got back down to that 150 range, I don't think I'll ever really put my true weight on it. :blush:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 3, 2007)

If Michigan starts that, I'll just put 350 so I don't have to worry about it for a very long time!


----------



## rainyday (Feb 3, 2007)

Mine used to say 300 and when I renewed it several years ago I changed it to 350, which is still quite significantly removed from reality.


----------



## Brenda (Feb 3, 2007)

I told the truth when I got my license and I now weigh about 
30 lbs less than it states.

I generally have always told the truth because I feel that I was only lying to myself otherwise.

Brenda


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 3, 2007)

They do it in Washington but never update it, which is okay by me. I got mine in person eight years ago. Every four years you need to renew but you can do so through the mail. So although my weight has changed signifigantly in eight years, it has not been reflected so on my card.


----------



## Mia Davina (Feb 3, 2007)

I never understood this procedure. They don't do it here in NY (as was already stated), but really, why is it needed? I could understand if it had something to do with identification in case of you missing/being hurt and or you causing someone to go missing and/or hurting someone.... but isn't that what the picture is for?

Honestly, I think that the picture would show a person's description better than a number. When I first hit 300, I said something to a friend who was overly surprised because he thought I was much less, to which others agreed. It can also be the opposite, someone could weigh 150lbs, but look like they weigh closer to what one would expect to be 200lbs.

But if I were put in the situation, I'd be truthful. Why not? It's just a number to me, and as long as I think (and know) I look good, who cares if someone looks at my weight and dies laughing (either that, or from disgust, depending on who you encounter).


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 3, 2007)

I know there is a thread on this somewhere, but for the life of me I can't find it. 

Anyway.... it's not required to have weight on a driver's license in MA, but if it were I wouldn't lie about it - why be like everyone else? 



It's ridiculous to me to have it listed though, people's weight is such a variable thing, it's not exactly a static descriptor like height.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2007)

They don't require it on driver's licenses here but I do remember it being asked of me years ago for a registration form I needed to purchase something. Annoyed at being asked the question, I responded in a smart ass manner (I was still a teen at the time, I believe) and said "105". Obviously the clerk didn't believe me and repeated what I said. I looked her straight in the eye and said yes. That answer stood.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 3, 2007)

We no longer have to put our weight on out DL. however when I first became a licensed driver we did,this was back in 1983. 

I do remeber not wanting to put my real weight, but than I read that if any information was false BLAH BLAH BLAH you can get in some sort of trouble, SO I put my real weight was 280. I still have my first DL.


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 3, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> They do here in Ohio. For a very long time I left it at 150.... A few years ago I changed it to 200... still about 40 pounds low.


Ohio too, and I'm honest: 6ft, 450lb, etc, etc. Much more fun that way. I didn't try to be a big tall fat Amazon, but life is good, so I gotta be me.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Feb 3, 2007)

I'd be proud to put it on my New Jersey drivers license.10 years ago maybe not,but now.Sure!


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 3, 2007)

Here in Indiana, you have to put your weight and mine was accurate (189) when I got it last time. Now, I have to renew it very soon, and that number will go UUUPP! lol


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 3, 2007)

<checking> :shocked: It's not listed on the Kentucky license...which is surprising.

When we moved to KY from Ohio, and wife and I went to get new licenses here, the lady behind the counter refused to believe me when I gave her my then-best-guess of around 450. I told her truthfully that I'd not been weighed in years, but that 450 would be my guess. She insisted that I could not be right, and said she was going to put down 400. Some months later, it was verified to in fact then be 457....476 as of last summer.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm not sure I want someone looking at an obviously inaccurate weight on my DL and thinking, "Um, on what planet?"

Here, they used to ask for your weight. Haven't had to get a new license in a few years. It's only in the computers, not printed on the license, so I've decided to be real about the number... not like someone can't see the size of my a$$ by looking at me.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 3, 2007)

I agree...I don't see the need. Especially when my DL doesn't even look like me. I am CONSTANTLY changing my hair style. I'm due for a new DL in December. My current DL has me with very short hair and glasses. Since that time (4 years), my hair has grown considerably (halfway down my back) and I've gotten contacts. So, if they're using the weight as identification, then it should be required to update your DL every year!!


----------



## Pink (Feb 3, 2007)

Mine is so not right. lol I was honest at the time (3 years ago) but I have packed on a good 50 pounds since then.


----------



## Isa (Feb 3, 2007)

It's not listed on mine but even if it was not sure I'd be truthful. What I weigh is not the business of The Great State of Texas.


----------



## moonvine (Feb 3, 2007)

Mine isn't on there, but I couldn't be honest if I wanted to. I have no earthly idea what I weigh as neither I nor anyone else weighs me, so anything I put on there would be a wild ass guess.

My picture looks like I have some sort of skin disease and is 6 years old. I mean it is REALLY bad...my skin is not that funky looking in real life. And we renew online, so I don't ever get a new one taken.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Feb 3, 2007)

mine says 150, but i think i weigh about 235. last time i got my liscense renewed, i forgot to change it.


----------



## herin (Feb 4, 2007)

I just checked mine. It says 250. HA! I guess I need to update that next September.


----------



## Friday (Feb 4, 2007)

I used to lie then decided I really didn't care. Now it's wrong in the other direction because I haven't renewed since finding out I have diabetes caused me to make changes in my diet that happened to make me lose some weight. If I remember I'll change it in 2009 or whenever it's due again.

Hmmmm, since as sweetnekkid said we renew by mail here I wonder if they'd catch it if I put something really outrageous. That might be fun.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 4, 2007)

Its on a Utah license. I've put 250 on it.

What's funny is I never have the same moustache, beard, goatee, foomanchu as the picture does.


----------



## redisthenewpink (Feb 4, 2007)

My license doesn't have my weight, but when I go skiing, I really hate having to tell the rental place my weight.

'Cause they need true info for the bindings, it's freakin' embarassing. And I know, I shouldn't be embarassed about my weight ... but the road to size acceptance is a long one, especially if you've been made to feel bad about your weight your whole life.


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 4, 2007)

I moved from CA to Nevada 6 years ago and the Nevada DMV was too lazy to even ask if my info was correct - they just copied the info from CA - even though at the time I was already heartily into my self feeding lifestyle and was 40 pounds heavier - I don't think the woman at the DMV could have missed it - there's a pretty big difference between 6'3" and 170 and 6'3" 210. I went from a 30" waist to 38" - no way you can have a 38" waist and only weigh 170.

Of course I'm 225 and 41" now, and my hair is much longer and a different color - I seriously wondered if the CHP that pulled me over last year even bothered to look at the particulars.

I makes you wonder: why bother putting out the info if it serves no purpose and no-one bothers to update it or even look at it (and most women lie about it anyway).

I wonder if there will be more scrutiny when the new licences with the homeland security ID stuff gets issued next year? With the typical beaurocratic laziness, probably not.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 4, 2007)

lol....I got my first DL in Cali when I was 19. I weighed 400 at the time. Im 28 now, Idaho DL and my weight is 550. DL STILL says 350.

I find it funny cos when I went to renew it last summer, the sherrif (In small town Idaho we dont have a DMV, lol) didn't even question my weight, lmao.

I don't care. I don't find it shameful, I find it no ones buisness. I don't go around telling the bouncer how much I make a year, so why tell them how much I weigh? If they asked, I would be honest, but I don't feel that everyone who gets to ask for my ID should know such details about me.


----------



## GPL (Feb 4, 2007)

If you put your weight on your Drivers License, what does your state do with that information? 
I'm sure if we need to put our weight in our drivers license in my country, the government would send you a letter asking if you dont need to loose weight or something and the insurance companies try to dump you if you are very overweight. I'm sure it will happen that way in my country, since the government and insurance companies opened their hunting season on overweight people! 

GPL.


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm just vain enough to be proud and honest about my weight, because in a very real sense lifelong obesity has helped make me a better person, and I also just plain enjoy being as fat as I am. (I'm honest even on those rare occasions when people have the nerve ask my weight -- I always include my height in my response: 6ft 450lb -- because it's fun to watch their reactions.)  

Online renewal is convenient, but I prefer to renew in person because I want my photo to be reasonably recent. For some reason I take pretty good photos even in institutional settings (license, passport, work ID etc.). Besides, it can be an interesting reality check to see the assortment of other people at the DMV. They remind me of all the problems in life I'm lucky enough not to have (last time a 20-something woman in front of me apparently had so many fender benders that it was hard for her to get insurance, a man had so many outstanding traffic tickets that the DMV did not want to renew his license, etc.). There but for the grace of God go I.


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 4, 2007)

The weight on my DL has always said 190. It wasn't a lie at the time, but since then, I've gained a little...ok, a lot!


----------



## butch (Feb 4, 2007)

I've been thinking about this recently, and if it weren't for the fact that i renewed my driver's license through the mail, I was seriously thinking of changing my weight to a number much higher than I do weigh , just for the fun of it.

When I got my learner's permit at 15, I weighed about 220-230, and asked my mom what I should put down for my weight, since I was aghast at putting the real number down. She suggested I put 170, which I did, and that is what is on my license to this day, even though my I haven't weighed anywhere near that amount since I was 13 or 14.

I wonder what people think when they look at my license, like do they wonder if I weighed 170 recently, and gained a lot of weight, or if they think I think people are dumb enough to think I do weigh close to 170 pounds? Honestly, they probably spend too much time looking at my mug shot-looking driver's license photo to spend much time wondering about how fat I really am. 

I really do take a horrible ID photo, and I think part of the reason is those damn photographers intentionally highlight my double chin and jowls when they take my picture. I look like a fat bulldog on my driver's license. And believe me, people always have something to say about it.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Feb 4, 2007)

we dont have to declare this on a uk license. if i did i'd have to say 295 at 1.65m:eat2:


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 4, 2007)

Come to think of it, this driver's license discussion kinda reminds me of humanoid Hymie the Robot on the old Get Smart TV series. I saw it on TVLand or Nick at Nite, when Max took Hymie to the doctor for some maintenance, and the doctor weighed him.

Doctor: "982 pounds. What? Did I say 982 pounds?"
Max: "No, you said 182 pounds."

So the doctor wrote down that Hymie weighed 182lb, instead of 982lb.


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 4, 2007)

Maryland requires it. When I got my learner's permit I said I was 155, which was about 30 pounds low... but I was with my parents and you know how that goes. I neglected to change it when I got my provisional license. When I changed it to a full renewed license, I changed it to 250, which is about 10 to 15 pounds under what it actually is, but that's only since I've been told I "look like" I weigh much less than I actually do. I think Mia was right... weight doesn't say much about your actual body composition.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 4, 2007)

I had to look at my Texas license to make sure, but all they have listed on there is my date of birth, height, eye color, and sex. I know they listed weight on my CO license, but not here. And I always listed an honest weight.

I remember when they took hair color off the NJ licenses back in the '60s, presumably because it was easy to change. My older sister (who's a natural blonde) was looking forward to getting a driver's license that listed her hair color. They stopped doing that about a year before she got her license.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm not sure why weight is necessary on some driver's licences. It can vary over time, which makes it less effective for identification purposes. I know that height can vary as well, but it's not the same. My weight is different than it was a few years ago, but I've been the same height for _at least_ the last 14 years or so.

My drivers license says I weigh 210, which was accurate the last time I got a new license at the DMV. I now weigh about 225.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 4, 2007)

Mine has my "wishful thinking" weight -- 230. But actually I'm almost 60 pounds less than that now, so I need to get a new one. Besides, I pretty much don't look like the picture at all anymore and I'm starting to get weird looks when I present it to cashiers and bank tellers.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 4, 2007)

Mine still says 170 - HA! I need to update it when I go to renew. If I'm not mistaken it's required by Illinois law to have weight on the license.


----------



## jcas50 (Feb 4, 2007)

CT does not require weight, but many states do. I was working at the airport and had to do ticket screening, and looked at the drivers licenses of the BBWs for the info it gave. With some, I'd fantisize how long it had been since they weighed that. Never said anything of course. Got to be able to spot the info in a flash after a while. AZ is interesting - they give you a license that doesn't expire for 40 years. People can look a lot different in that time. Wondered why they did that?


----------



## BitsyAintMyName (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't know why any states even ask. Its said that women always lie about their weight and men always lie about their height.  I haven't been on a scale since October and I found that experience less interesting than getting my height measured. I'm somewhere beween 5'5" and 5'6".


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 5, 2007)

I've had the same weight on my DL since I got it when I was 18 lol. So apparently I'm still 200 lbs.  Ohhh hilarious  Oregon is still a state that thinks weight is an identifying attribute that should be listed on your ID. Well Oregon... all I have to say is I gained 75 lbs in a year... Is that something you would want me to legally change all the time? Hmmmmmm? hehe


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 5, 2007)

Illinois requires it. 
6'1" 225lbs
Depending on whether it's right before or after a meal, it's generally accurate.

I'm embarrassed to admit, I was actually nervous about putting it down the first time I got my license. I mean, "What if I'm wrong? Is it a misdemeanor?" 

What pisses me off to this day, is that no legal ID says anything about my favorite color. I mean, come the &%$# on!  If you wanna know me. If you wanna make sure it's really me, and not some fake-o, ask me, officer, my friggin favorite color.

duh. plaid


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 5, 2007)

*i have always posted my dream weight of 120...and I am probably closer today to that then I ever was....hahha...*


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm from Oregon, and Like Sasha said, they require weight. I got mine at 18, and my hair was in a short pixie cut, dyed black with pink streaks. I lied then and said my weight was 170.... I was 200... and my weight has steadily gone up since then. Hooray! At this point my license doesnt look like me, and it also has a crack across the bottom of the picture. (I was scraping ice off of my car...) But I don't want to get a new one until I get married. SO five more months of saying ... yeah, that's really me. AWESOME!


----------



## runningman (Feb 5, 2007)

In the UK I have a liscence that doesn't even have a picture on it nevermind my weight. Also because I'm Welsh all information is provided in English and Welsh languages. All new liscences require a picture and have done for quite a few years but I still have my old paper liscence. I passed my test in 1992 when I was 17. Geez I'm getting old.

I recently drove in the US for the first time and was twice stopped for speeding! Each time got away with a caution after getting out the old paper liscence and giving my best "I'm a tourist" innocent smile. The NY state cop thought it was all very amusing. I'm not sure if he was trying to decifer what my liscence said in Welsh or jealously eyeing up my SSBBW friend in the passenger seat! The VA state cop however, well I thought he was gonna shoot me. I did consider asking him if he was the cop from 'Smokey & The Bandit' but I thought that'd be pushing my luck just a little.   

So yeah, coming back to the point of the thread.......you don't have to declare your weight on UK driving liscences.


----------



## Canonista (Feb 5, 2007)

If Michigan starts requiring it I'll put 975lbs on it, then 142lbs on my renewal. I'll keep going back and forth between high and low for all eternity.

With the 4473 forms you have to fill out when buying guns I put anywhere from 300-400 depending on my mood.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 6, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> I'm from Oregon, and Like Sasha said, they require weight. I got mine at 18, and my hair was in a short pixie cut, dyed black with pink streaks. I lied then and said my weight was 170.... I was 200... and my weight has steadily gone up since then. Hooray! At this point my license doesnt look like me, and it also has a crack across the bottom of the picture. (I was scraping ice off of my car...) But I don't want to get a new one until I get married. SO five more months of saying ... yeah, that's really me. AWESOME!



I once had black hair with pink streaks! You are sooo a woman after my own heart! And yeah... I was 19 lol... ahh youth..


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 6, 2007)

Its required here in California, and I put my true weight on it. I recently had to go over my stats with someone who had my license in front of him and when he got to the weight he didn't believe me LOL. He thought I weighed less and wanted to put a lower number.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 6, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I once had black hair with pink streaks! You are sooo a woman after my own heart! And yeah... I was 19 lol... ahh youth..



The black and pink is a good combo- tres chic.


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Feb 6, 2007)

Well we have to do it in california.

Mine says 350.


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 13, 2007)

Mia Davina said:


> I never understood this procedure. They don't do it here in NY (as was already stated), but really, why is it needed? I could understand if it had something to do with identification in case of you missing/being hurt and or you causing someone to go missing and/or hurting someone.... but isn't that what the picture is for?
> 
> Honestly, I think that the picture would show a person's description better than a number. When I first hit 300, I said something to a friend who was overly surprised because he thought I was much less, to which others agreed. It can also be the opposite, someone could weigh 150lbs, but look like they weigh closer to what one would expect to be 200lbs.
> 
> But if I were put in the situation, I'd be truthful. Why not? It's just a number to me, and as long as I think (and know) I look good, who cares if someone looks at my weight and dies laughing (either that, or from disgust, depending on who you encounter).



weight is soooo subjective - body mass vs fat content - I myself am up 20 lbs from my previous high, but I was very fit then and mostly flab now, so the 20 looks like 40 or more. My weight hasn't changed much in the last year, but I know I've lost muscle and gained flab, so while I weigh essentially the same, I've become the pillsbury doughboy even though I weigh the same as I did when I had some muscle definition.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 13, 2007)

I renewed mine last year on my birthday and they took a new picture but didn't change any of the physical things on my DL. In my picture I have red hair and on my licence it says blonde. My weight was 210lbs when I had the picture done but my licence said 250 lbs. I didn't even notice until i got carded and the bouncer pointed it out.I dont even know what the point is anyone can change their features with hair color and cut and weight gain or loss.....I am so glad I didn't have my weight changed since I packed on 25 more lbs.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 14, 2007)

When I got a permit in high school I took a wild guess and said 25O.
That was 8 years ago, and I haven't changed it, although I'm well over 25O pounds. 
I like to think I don't change because it doesn't matter, but who am I kidding?
I really don't want those little perky DMV girls to know I weigh 375.
So sue me.


----------



## PiscesGirl (Feb 14, 2007)

My drivers ID says I'm 5'1", when I am really 5'3". I always forget to change it.:doh:


----------



## Cozworth806 (Feb 14, 2007)

For those who work in it I suppose you could put your weight In Kg (2.2lbs) and if anyone questions it say you didn't relaise that they wanted it like that. I would be about 90, so makes me sound like super - catwalk - stickinsect thin which I'm certainly not.


----------



## JeanC (Feb 15, 2007)

Another one where weight is listed and I finally put the correct (or as close to correct since I very rarely weight myself) since I definately don't look like I'm 150 lbs


----------



## amadthon (Feb 16, 2007)

I had to go through a federal background check to renew my license last time because I have a commercial driver's license with a hazardous materials endorsement. Delaware puts your weight on your license, but while they were fingerprinting me, checking my background and asking what kind of placards I would put on a truckload of dynamite they never asked my weight, so it's still listed at 220, same as when I was 16.


----------

